# CS 1.6 Server-Backup?



## darkviruz (3. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wie ich bei cs 1.6 meine server sichern kann damit die bei z.b. nem hd-crash oder sonstiges nicht verloren sind?


lg
michael


----------



## dot (3. Dezember 2008)

Reicht nicht das Sichern des kompletten Steam-Verzeichnisses?

Ansonsten mal mit die Datei serverbrowser.vdf verschieben und gucken ob die Server dann weg sind.


----------



## darkviruz (4. Dezember 2008)

ich hab ne datei namens "MasterServers.vdf" gefunden...iss das die datei wo alle server drin stehen?


----------



## dot (4. Dezember 2008)

Angeblich stehe da mindestens die Favoriten drin. Was passiert denn, wenn du diese verschiebst, dann siehst du es ja


----------



## darkviruz (5. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich die "MasterServers.vdf" lösche und cs starte stehen meine server immer noch drinne

aber hab die datei mal zu .txt umbenannt...stehen eig. alle meine server drin


----------

